

Hyhyhy – Presentation nano-framework. [pypi][GitHub] - MaciejCzyzewski
https://github.com/MaciejCzyzewski/hyhyhy

======
MaciejCzyzewski
It's very simple project in python to create a static presentation. I hope
someone does it profit or want to contribute to the project.

I wanted to create something simpler, nicer and more efficient. And also thing
that works on all devices and browsers in every format. The goal was to make
package that will speed up work on own speech.

